

New York village makes ransom payments to keep computers running - danso
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/61e86b1a557d4b82ae955c2025609bd2/ny-village-makes-ransom-payments-keep-computers-running

======
kleer001
I guess the historically low price of bitcoin has a positive impact somewhere.
I guess I'm figuring the bots that spray out this malware were setup a few
years ago when bitcoin was closer to $1000.

------
baseballmerpeak
For _only_ $800? Come on, man!

